# campsite in Northern Spain



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

After a bad experience on an aire in Northern Spain my wife insists we find a campsite next time we go across to Portugal.
I'm looking to stop after about 4 hrs drive from the French border and heading towards Breganca in Portugal. 
Would be very grateful for any advice thrown my way


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice town too
http://www.campingelastral.es/en/


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree with Sallylillian and have stayed at El Astral 4 or 5 times either as a night halt or for several days. It accepts Camping Cheques, has a decent restaurant, pool, bar and very good renewed toilet blocks (not unisex). 

The town is an easy walk and full of history. It was here that the kings of Spain and Portugal divided South America between them. 

Kenp


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

many thanks for campingelastral, I will try it on the way back, as I fear it will be to far for me in one day from the French borders.
How about somewhere a little further north ?


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

Well its 3hrs 39 mins according to Google on the AP1 and A62 from Hondarribia, so you best give us a town in Spain that is more convenient for you, other than 4 hrs in this direction as that does not seem to work for you, and we could spend all day making suggestions?


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I looked at the map and thought it would be much longer than that.
Thank you for checking it, i nearly did myself. I should have.

Many thanks


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Another option might be this municipal in Burgos - not quite so far from the border

http://www.campingburgos.com/

Decent site, and Burgos has a very impressive cathedral and a great museum of Human Anthropology if you've got time to spare.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Many thanks for that, another good choice. Wifey now says she wants to be nearer the coast as we haven't done the north coast yet.


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

You're having laugh, right?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

+1 for Burgos - ignore wifey - you're doing the driving - Right??

ACSI site 2587 "Fuentes Blancas" in Burgos has the best showers ever and a decent restaurant right at the gate (resto is closed Tuesdays - don't ask me how I know this...)

Walking distance along the river to Mercadona on the high street - map available from reception.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

+2 for Burgos,the showers could pin you to the ground,easy in and out if just stopping for the night.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

You do not say when?

How about play montroig (When open).

http://www.playamontroig.com/en/index.php

Trev


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Biglol,
I hope these help from our last trip, I have left out those sites I would not return to.
Along the Northern Coast of Spain we stayed at (from East to West):
Santillana del Mar; Camping Santillana del Mar, Camping Cheque.
San Vicente de la Barquera; Camping El Rosal.
Ribadesella; Camping Ribadesella, ACSI.
Cudillero; Camping Cudillero, ACSI.
Luarca; Camping Playa de Tauran Agriturismo.
Tapia de Caseriego; Camping Playa de Tapia.
Then into Portugal:
Caminha; Orbitur Caminha.
Rio Alto, Estella; Parc de Campismo Orbitur Rio Alto.
Vila Real; Camping Vila Real.
Sateo; Quinta Chave Grande, ACSI.
Mogadouro; Parc de Campismo da Quinta de Agueira.
Back to Spain:
Tordesillas; Kawan Village El Astral, Camping Cheques.
Laredo; Playa del Regaton, ACSI.

Kenp


----------

